# Resident evil 6



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone played it yet? Ive seen demos and tbh it looksa bit cack in comparison to previous RE games,I was looking forward to getting it but dont think im bothered judging on the demos.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

played it once....not really had the time TBH......the game mode is tough...lots of knife action as ammo is in short supply!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i have it in the house i bought but never played going to sell on just


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Sainsburys were doing it for 22 quid!!


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

Sucks ass big time.

I thought Resident Evil 5 was bad, this really takes the ****. Stay away.

They would have been better off remaking Resi 1, 2 and 3 with today's graphics. Now they would have been worth buying.


----------

